# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Fishes at weekend market in Bangkok.

## bennyc

What are the fishes that are interesting to get back? Other than bettas. 
Are the fishes cheaper there?

Hoping to get red whiptail catfish, furcatas family there. Very excited about my pending fish hunting  :Shocked:

----------


## nicholasliao

Hi benny, Im heading to bangkok in Sept. Can you share with me the places that I will be able to acquire shrimps or fishes?

----------


## bennyc

I have not manage to find any shrimps. I read online from others that the shrimps there are cheap. For fishes, u can find at JJ market, personally i did not find it to be spectacular. I did not see any beautiful bettas that cannot be found in singapore. But the marine fish there are really beautiful.

----------


## nicholasliao

Oh ok. I'm only interested in shrimps and cory's at the moment. might make a trip down to JJ if I can.

I'll be heading to bangsuram for catch and release fishing.

----------


## Donovan5858

Thanks to you for sharing the information about it.It is very famous city especially for fisheries because mostly people have bought the fisheries in this city Am i right dude????????????????????? :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Not really,vivarium /paludarium / riparium materials also found in Chatchuchak , too. Even there are plenty of exotic animals for viva/palu, too! I nearly attempted to buy landed property nearby Chatchuchak last year ...just to enjoy my hobby but find too pricey to enjoy. :Razz:

----------


## kebab7

Do remember you cannot handcarry the fishes back.

----------


## Dreamwalkz

> Do remember you cannot handcarry the fishes back.


Hmm... i think its ok to hand carry the fish back http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...Fish/index.htm

----------


## bennyc

I think he is talking about airplane water restriction.

----------


## Jonneh

hmmmm..... How do we actually bring fishes back?

----------


## mukyo

drive of course.
i know this is how exotic turtle gets in sg lol

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Jonneh

Waaaa that's far! Thanks for answering! I wonder how long it will take to get there and back

----------


## bennyc

You can also check in. Just tell the fish seller it is for plane, they will pack will more oxygen and double plastic bag.

----------


## Jonneh

Thanks Bennyc, your comment is very helpful!

----------


## XxbloodxX

Chatchuchak for the exotics!

----------


## SwordZ

How did you even find a trend 2 years ago...

----------


## jayhou

Hi 
Benny, 
After the packing by seller, do we hand-carry or check in the fishes? because I m worry that if you place it in your big luggage, it might burst!
But there is a liquid restriction if we are to handcarry?





> You can also check in. Just tell the fish seller it is for plane, they will pack will more oxygen and double plastic bag.

----------


## Salphur

Hi jayhou,

No liquids in hand-carry for aircraft at all. Except the duty free liquor that you buy during departure at the airport. The only option would be to check in, i suppose a hard case luggage and a 'fragile' label from the airport might do the trick.

----------


## jayhou

Thank u for replying!
Do you know how long can shrimps survive in those bags? a few days?

----------


## Salphur

Hi Jayhou, 

Pretty tough to say on this, I personally won't want to have the shrimps packed in the bags for anything more than 2 days. If you are looking at the more exotic (usually even more fragile) ones, the risks are even higher.

----------


## vannel

Buy a Coleman tumbler or similar and place the bags inside before stuffing into your luggage. It serves a dual purpose since it holds the liquid inside the tumbler and doesn't leak even if the bags burst/leak (it is also hard, and will take alot of weight, which is good since the luggage is going to be stacked up).. And, they are also meant to keep the temperature constant since these are insulated.

Check in the luggage as you would normally. Then declare at Singapore customs as long as the limit is not over 30 fish or 3L of water.

Sent from my iNO 3 using Tapatalk

----------

